# I want a new lens????



## SW Studio (May 22, 2016)

I have the Nikkor 50mm 1.8, 85mm 1.8 and the boring kit lens. I shoot Portraits and would like to get into wedding Photography? I was thinking about the 35mm.


----------



## jaomul (May 22, 2016)

Why is kit lens boring? Which one is it. What body?


----------



## SW Studio (May 22, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Why is kit lens boring? Which one is it. What body?


D5100 Just ordered 7100 im just a huge fan of bokeh. also i find it very cheap and the quality isn't there for me. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## SW Studio (May 22, 2016)

SW Studio said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Why is kit lens boring? Which one is it. What body?
> ...


Sorry its the 18 to 55mm


----------



## jaomul (May 22, 2016)

I think the usability of the d7100 over the d5100 is substantial, I think image quality will be very similar.

The 35mm Nikon dx is a very good cheap lens. It's well worth having. If you consider doing events such as weddings I think a fast standard zoom such as a sigma 17-50 os and a flash are good buys also


----------



## SW Studio (May 22, 2016)

jaomul said:


> I think the usability of the d7100 over the d5100 is substantial, I think image quality will be very similar.
> 
> The 35mm Nikon dx is a very good cheap lens. It's well worth having. If you consider doing events such as weddings I think a fast standard zoom such as a sigma 17-50 os and a flash are good buys also


The funny thing is i had the sigma 17-50 new out of box and it was broken. so i returned it for the 85mm because they did not have anymore in stock. I love the 85 but need a zoom lens as well. do you shoot weddings?


----------



## jaomul (May 22, 2016)

Never as the main photographer, just as a back up guy. So the pressure wasn't there per say, but still got the experience of the light, or lack of that can be inside a church.

I have shot a few christenings and charity events in similar locations to wedding receptions. Fast lenses are necessary, along with a little knowledge and people managing


----------



## cauzimme (May 22, 2016)

The 35mm seems like a good idea, however if you need a zoom why not a 70mm-200mm


----------



## SW Studio (May 22, 2016)

cauzimme said:


> The 35mm seems like a good idea, however if you need a zoom why not a 70mm-200mm


yeah the 70-200 is defiantly in my future purchase. cha ching


----------



## jaomul (May 22, 2016)

The 70-200 is very useful at these things on a full frame, not as much so on a crop.

You should look at sigmas New 50-100 f1.8


----------

